# New member



## maser (Jun 27, 2013)

New member here to learn as much as I can from the experience of others and eventually help others as well.  Also, looking for a reliable source as I've been misled a few times.  I hope I'm in the right place.

I'm almost 40 years old
5'9
155lbs
About 12% body fat

Looking to increase muscle mass if still possible at my age and lose a bit more body fat.  I enjoy mountain biking about 2-3 times a week.


----------



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2013)

maser, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## maser (Jun 27, 2013)

Can someone provide me with a link for info on HGH?  Thanks!


----------



## brazey (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome to the community! Looking for a specific link? Just use the search engine and you should find all that we have.


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome aboard maser!


----------



## maser (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks!  Found lots of good info via search


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Bama78 (Jun 27, 2013)

Welcome bro!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Sherk (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome to the board


----------



## TheArchitect (Jul 23, 2013)

welcome to the board!!


----------



## sneedham (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome.......


----------



## Stfuandlift (Jul 23, 2013)

Welcome to the board bro


----------



## kboy (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## DaMaster (Jul 24, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro


----------

